# el que corta el bacalao



## ainarra

Hola!
Algunas frases hechas nos vienen de la época medieval... o de antes.. y se entiende que tenían tiempo de sobra para expandirse por el mundo entero.
Otras nacen... y también dan vuelta al mundo en pocos días.
*Él quien corta el bacalao* me parece relativamente reciente, por lo menos no me acuerdo haber visto esa frase en alguna obra del siglo XIX o por allí.
(También me pregunto quién pordría ser el autor )
La pregunta a todos es: ¿en que concepto, circunstancias, marco de relaciones sociales se basa la acepción "él quien manda?
Porque el bacalao fresco es un pescado relativamente barato, y cortarlo en filetes o rodajas no le otorga a uno ninguna importancia especial. Y el bacalao disecado te lo cortan en la tienda - otra vez sin ningun papel social 
Con pastel todavía se entiende ...


----------



## Xiroi

Una pequeña corrección: es "el que corta el bacalao", no "él" ni "quien".

No sé en qué te basas para decir que es una frase nueva y que el bacalao fresco es relativamente barato. No sé cuánto costaría el bacalao fresco hace 150 años pero sí sé que entonces no había frigoríficos y que pescado de alta mar fresco no era precisamente algo habitual de conseguir en el interior porque llevado a lomos de caballo llegaría podrido. El bacalao era uno de los pescados más accesibles aprecisamente porque es de los que mejor aguantan la salazón y por lo tanto más común en las mesas. 

Por eso desde hace siglos el pescado en salazón (no disecado, eso son los animales en los museos) ha sido una manera habitual de conservar el pescado. Tampoco esta frase deja claro si se habla del bacalao en salazón o del pescado ya cocinado. Puede perfectamente referirse a quien lo parte ya cocinado para servir a los demás, es decir, quien decide cuánto va a comer llegar al plato de cada uno. Y eso cuando se habla de entornos humildes, sí es un símbolo de poder, aunque sea limitado. Sólo una posible explicación.


----------



## apple123

Esto es lo que he encontrado
"El bacalao fue, durante mucho tiempo, un elemento básico en la alimentación de los pobres. Y la misión de cortarlo era reservada a los jefes de familia. En consecuencia, el que "corta el bacalao" es aquél que manda en una sociedad o entre cualquier grupo de personas. Ahora, por estas latitudes, la frase tendría idéntico sentido, ya que el precio del bacalao es altísimo. Por ende, el que lo corta es el que lo consigue... Y el que lo consigue, seguramente, tiene un alto nivel adquisitivo" http://dedondeviene.blogspot.com/2007/08/cortar-el-bacalao.html


----------



## chics

Claro, "el que parte y reparte se lleva la mejor parte", es el que manda.
El bacalao seco, los huevos y los lácteos eran seguramente las únicas proteinas que comían muchos, otros ni eso... y para ellos debía de ser lo más caro y valioso, gastronómicamente hablando. Y hablamos del sustento. ¡A mí sí me parece que el que decide lo que vas a comer y cuando manda bastante!

Por cierto, en Rusia no sé pero aquí en la actualidad el bacalao, fresco o salado, es cada vez más caro...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá el mandamás no corta el bacalao, sino que parte el queso.


----------



## pilukona

Hola:
Parece ser también que cortar el bacalao antiguamente tenía su arte y no todo el mundo sabía hacerlo sin estropear la pieza.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Esa no la había escuchado...pero utilizamos expresiones como "el papá de los helados", "el chivo que más mea"...entre otras, con la connotación de "el mandamás".

Saludos
Rosa.


----------



## chics

Aclaro que el corta el bacalao no es un marimandón, es el que manda, el que toma las decisiones importantes, el jefe.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

chics said:


> Pero el corta el bacalao no es un mandamás ni un marimadón, es el que manda, el que toma las decisiones importantes, el jefe. O en una familia el que lleva los pantalones.


 
Perdón Chics, me refiero a mandamás en su segunda acepción, por acá no se utiliza la primera...

Saludos


----------



## chics

Ah, perdona, ya me parecía...


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá también se corta el queso...
Saludos.
_


----------



## didakticos

En Costa Rica el que manda es _*el papá de los tomates*_.

_El que corta el bacalo_ es una expresión que nunca antes había escuchado.

¡Gracias por la explicación!


----------



## chics

¿Por qué? ¿El papá es el que los cultiva?


----------



## didakticos

chics said:


> ¿Por qué? ¿El papá es el que los cultiva?


 
Muy buena pregunta chics, y nunca antes se me había ocurrido preguntarme por el significado. Traté de hacer una búsqueda rápida y no encontré nada relacionado. Es posible que la razón que tu mencionas sea el origen, es decir, es el padre el que los cultiva.

Espero no estar saliéndome del hilo del bacalao.

¡Saludes!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En mis pagos ni tomates ni helados, la única que se conoce de las que han nombrado es "el que corta el bacalao". Pienso y pienso y no me viene a la mente ninguna otra frase que usemos con ese sentido.


----------



## Pinairun

¿El que corta el bacalao no es el mismo que tiene la sartén por el mango?

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

No... ese es el que lo cocina.

_


----------



## mirx

Pinairun said:


> ¿El que corta el bacalao no es el mismo que tiene la sartén por el mango?
> 
> Saludos


 
No, bueno, no creo.

En México tener "la sartén por el mango" es conocer a fondo una situación y por ello tener control de la misma. Se relaciona más con el hecho de ejercer poder en caso de ser necesario.

Dígamos que el jefe de la oficina es "el que corta el bacalao" y amenaza con despedir a uno de los empleados, este casualmente se entera de la relación adúltera del patrón, así es que él (el empleado) "tiene la sartén por el mango"


----------



## Pinairun

Pues por aquí me parece que el "jefe" hace de todo.


----------



## pilukona

El que corta el bacalao es el que toma las decisiones importantes, el que tiene la última palabra y el que tiene la sartén por el mango es el que es dueño de la situación, ¿no?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Pinairun said:


> ¿El que corta el bacalao no es el mismo que tiene la sartén por el mango?


       Puede que tengas razón, pero yo asocio al que corta el bacalao con quien tiene el poder de forma más bien permanente, y al que tiene la sartén por el mango con quien tiene el poder de decisión en un caso en particular. Ejemplo: un país tripartidista donde hay un pequeño cuarto partido minoritario. Los minoritarios no tienen cargos de poder. Habitualmente no cortan ni pinchan. Ante una situación de empate en la votación de una ley, los votos de ese cuarto partido pueden inclinar la balanza. En ese caso, yo diría que tienen la sartén por el mango para aprobar esa ley, mas no diría que son quienes cortan el bacalao. Tal vez las frases tengan algunos matices de uso diferentes en cada región o país, o incluso para cada persona. Pero bueno, si no son gemelos al menos son mellizos.
Saludos


----------



## Xiroi

De acuerdo con Adolfo. Los dos significados tienen puntos en común pero no son idénticos ni intercambiables siempre.


----------



## ainarra

gracias a todos! 


ROSANGELUS said:


> Esa no la había escuchado...pero utilizamos expresiones como "el papá de los helados"


*ROSANGELUS*, y el papá de los helados será el mismo que de el  de los tomates?*didakticos*
El que los trae a casa y reparte?


----------



## Patri23

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
Muy buenas tardes a todos y gracias por adelantado por leer.

Tengo una duda: ¿Qué significa la expresión: "el que corta el bacalao"? Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

"El que manda" por norma general, aunque se puede aplicar en algún que otro contexto. Me sorprende que siendo español de España no la conozcas. También se usa "el que parte el bacalao".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

Es verdad que es una expresión muy común. En cuanto al uso, a mí me suena que se emplea mucho para dejar claro quién manda _de verdad_, como en el caso de "el/la que lleva los pantalones". Aunque no sabría decir si es así siempre. 

Saludos.


----------



## Patri23

Gracias Antpax
Gracias Namarne

Y gracias por mover al tema correcto. 

Que tengáis feliz lunes.


----------



## Didier D

Hola a todos, aquí tenéis un artículo interesante. Lo de "cortar el bacalao" está relacionado con la primera Guerra Carlista y en sitio de Bilbao en 1935... Un artículo del Diario Vasco de Donostia (San Sebastián) que habla del tema: Bacalao y Bizkaia | Noticias | Noticias


----------



## Jonno

Didier D said:


> sitio de Bilbao en 1935


De un siglo antes 

De todas formas en ese artículo no dice que ese sea el origen de la expresión.


----------



## Didier D

Cierto, cierto, además se trata del año 1836 me parece (¡qué despistado!). En cuanto al origen de la expresión es deducción personal, se me olvidó precisarlo. De ahora en adelante andaré con más cuidado con lo que publico... Era mi primer comentario.


----------



## Señor K

Vampiro said:


> Por acá también se corta el queso...
> Saludos.
> _



Más que el queso, lo que corta el chileno es "el queque", diría yo. "El que corta el queque" es una manera sencilla, simple y no ofensiva de aludir a quien toma las decisiones en nuestro país. Lo del queso me huele (_no pun intended_) a calco del inglés _to cut the cheese_.

Lo del bacalao no la había oído, pero al leer la frase entendí altiro su significado. 

He oído otras, algunas cortesía de Chile (como _papá mono_) y otros cortesía de México (_el mero-mero -o Elmer Homero-, gran quesote, superhéroe, el rey del cielo_... ¿han visto "Y dónde está el piloto"?  ).


----------



## swift

Bueno, ‘queque’ también es un anglicismo (de _cake_).

En Costa Rica, como se comentó hace años, la expresión corriente es “{el papá/la mamá} de los tomates”. Creo que la metáfora proviene de la película de los _Tomates asesinos_ (_The Attack of the Killer Tomatoes_).

La expresión del título (“el que corta el bacalao”) no se usa por estos cafetales.

Una expresión jocosa: _el dueño del argamandijo_, desusada pero que los diccionarios recogen y que a mí me gusta usar con tono humorístico.


----------



## Jonno

Didier D said:


> En cuanto al origen de la expresión es deducción personal, se me olvidó precisarlo. De ahora en adelante andaré con más cuidado con lo que publico... Era mi primer comentario.



Bienvenido a los foros 

Por lo que he leído en algunas webs que explican ese dicho, parece ser que es muy anterior al siglo XIX y las guerras carlistas. Se podría investigar en los corpus de la RAE o en Google Books, para comprobar al menos su antigüedad en forma escrita.


----------



## Calambur

Namarne said:


> Es verdad que es una expresión muy común. En cuanto al uso, a mí me suena que se emplea mucho para dejar claro quién manda _de verdad_, como en el caso de "el/la que lleva los pantalones". Aunque no sabría decir si es así siempre.


Hola.
Por aquí, no me parece que *cortar el bacalao *se diga muy seguido, quizá porque no tenemos costumbre de comer bacalao; pero el sentido se entiende clarísimo.
Una expresión similar, que sí usamos para indicar quién manda, o quién tiene el poder, es *tener la sartén por el mango*.

Saludos._


----------



## Didier D

Gracias por todos vuestros comentarios...


----------

